

TSA Oversight: Tell Us Your TSA Story - maverhick
http://oversight.house.gov/tsa-oversight-tell-us-your-tsa-story/

======
viraptor
"Mr. Schneier will not testify at Monday's hearing (UPDATE: 3/23/12)" - this
is very disappointing... It doesn't look like there's any other technical
witness who is not related to TSA and/or the government.

The Director of the Government Accountability Office comes from Homeland
Security... so what's the expected outcome of that hearing really? Is it too
cynical to expect just some patting on the backs for job well done?

~~~
sneak
"Something must be done!" "Hey, guess what, smart guy - there's an oversight
committee now!"

This reminds me vaguely of Detroit's highly visible and utterly useless
monorail.

PS: Bonus points to any who'd like to compare and contrast this with the
("It's radiation!", "Yeah, but it's the same amount you get on the flight
anyway!") tuple.

------
spacemanaki
I _really_ don't like that in order to participate in this, you need to have a
Facebook account. Am I missing some other submission form? I would be very
happy to be corrected on this because it's a gross oversight (ahem).

~~~
droithomme
I agree strongly with you. It is outrageous that to have our voice heard in an
allegedly democratic society, the government would mandate we agree to an
onerous contract put forth by a private company.

------
zdw
Interesting that Bruce Schneier isn't testifying - there doesn't appear to be
anything on his blog about this: <http://www.schneier.com/>

Hopefully this was just a scheduling issue or similar - in addition to
literally having written the book on computer cryptography, he's been a lucid,
credible critic of the TSA for quite some time now.

------
rogerbinns
On the plus side I haven't once been attacked by tigers or elephants while
flying. Bravo.

Also I'm sure everyone in the country can give a long list of the things they
were rather the money was spent on, or not spent at all. The TSA has been as
effective as setting fire to large quantities of money.

------
true_religion
Quick complaint: Most of the time when I see people using zoom.it, its
completely unnecessary.

Couldn't they have just put the poster in a PDF or a plain image if they
thought it was absolutely necessary to see?

------
moylan
what about the non tsa stories? the number of times i as a european have heard
someone describe an event or opportunity in the usa and then heard but they
can't be arsed with the tsa nonsense. is there a measurable reduction of
travel to/from the usa since the tsa?

~~~
dotBen
tsa != dhs

------
mindslight
The PL poll was blatant enough (although it ended up generating some pretty
good discussion), but does HN really need to play host to tabloid central? I
understand why many people are hooked on this particular circus-cum-reality-
show, but it really isn't open to audience participation like you think it is.

